# Hubs Fill n Re-drill



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

I didnt know the proper forum to put this in. but this one seemed fitting. 
I have a Mk4 
And there are some wheels that dont come in 5x100
and there are some that still fit in the space of the hub. Like a 5x114.3
What are your thoughts on having some one Fill the old Holes and Redrilling them for a Different patern?
That way you didnt have to run adapters?


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Hubs Fill n Re-drill (The Prime Ministah)*

Just get audi hubs


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Hubs Fill n Re-drill (machschnelGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *machschnelGTI* »_Just get audi hubs

Why would I get Audi Hubs?


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Hubs Fill n Re-drill (The Prime Ministah)*

Nevermind, I was thinking you wanted to change the hubs to fit the wheels.......brain fart. Either way. You could drill and tap a new lug pattern in the hubs, that would probably be cheaper than redoing the wheels.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Hubs Fill n Re-drill (machschnelGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *machschnelGTI* »_Nevermind, I was thinking you wanted to change the hubs to fit the wheels.......brain fart. Either way. You could drill and tap a new lug pattern in the hubs, that would probably be cheaper than redoing the wheels. 

I wouldn't trust fill'n'drill on the rims unless you're running some crappy all-season tires. With summer tires you might get too much grip and the forces might cause stress failures in the seams.
What about getting a different wheel offset, and running spacers that convert to the bolt pattern? H&R up in Bellingham might have something for you...
The other option is to re-drill and tap your hubs. Subaru guys do it so they can run 6-lug truck rims for rally racing











_Modified by phatvw at 5:24 PM 3-30-2006_


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Hubs Fill n Re-drill (phatvw)*

thats what I was talking about, If there was any problem on fill n Drill On the actuall Hub, or if you would even need to fill it. just for strength


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Hubs Fill n Re-drill (The Prime Ministah)*

Duh. misread your post too.
Take the spare hub you have for sale to a machine shop and see if they can drill 5 more holes on there. the new pattern should be offset by 72 degrees so you shouldn't have to fill the old ones. You may need to re-balance the hub, however.
If the OEM hubs don't cut it, you might get some custom hubs with both patterns already in there. Note that you're gonna have to get brake rotors that match as well so this is gonna get expensive real quick. I would not recommend re-drilling the brake rotors. Find an oem fitment rotor from another car and get a spacer for the caliper or something.
I would check out the wheel adapter route with H&R or see if you can get the wheels in 5x130 or 5x112. Much easier to get adapters for those metric sizes and the setup will be much simpler.

BTW what wheels are these that you're willing to spend so much time setting them up?


_Modified by phatvw at 5:26 PM 3-30-2006_


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Hubs Fill n Re-drill (phatvw)*

well, mainly It was just a thought of mine. I forgot about the brakes. 
That would be a Pain in the ass. 
Though with the ones I have, I could maybe get some Blanks from ECS and redrill those. 
IM just thinking. 
If I wanted to get a custom wheel that they didnt make in my bolt pattern. then I could get one with the ToTALY proper offsets that wouldnt take into account for adapters. Thus alowing for more Dish/lip all the way around.
That and it hasnt been messed with much before... and I can see why.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Hubs Fill n Re-drill (phatvw)*

also what are your thoughts on having adapters that are not wheel centric? would it cause many problems?
and do you know where to get 20mm adapters from 5x100 to 5x114.3? that are Hub AND wheel centric?


----------



## olds kool 84 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Hubs Fill n Re-drill (The Prime Ministah)*

i would fill and redrill hubs to avoid adapters and just redrill your rotors.. only reason i'm saying this is because i did the for my 4x100 to 5x100 and i work at a machine shop so it was convenient. pretty sure it will work for your application.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Hubs Fill n Re-drill (olds kool 84)*

what about weakening your Brakes to where they might crack?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Hubs Fill n Re-drill (The Prime Ministah)*

The brake rotor hat is pretty strong. Some rotors come pre cast with two sets of holes anyway. Heat treatment after drilling will of course reduces stresses, but it shouldn't be a problem without it. Its not like cross-drilling the rotor surface.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Hubs Fill n Re-drill (phatvw)*

what about the ECS brakes?


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Hubs Fill n Re-drill (The Prime Ministah)*

get on ebaymotors.com and search "custom wheel adapters". you'll probably find a pic that has a crazy lookin' adapter and a "sema" logo in the background. anyways dude's name is "jr" and he makes wheel adapters to any spec. $265 shipped for a set of four hub/wheel centric adapters. oh and they use studs too unlike the crappy h&r adapters.


----------



## MK2Fanatic (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.adaptitusa.com/index.asp
anything you need. I'm a distributor for them...


----------



## BuStEd90GlI (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (MK2Fanatic)*

You could see if they wheels come blank and get them drilled in your bolt pattern. Otherwise filling and redrilling holes is going to make the wheel weaker and you don't want that.


----------

